# Help calcul heure complémentaire et heure supplémentaire



## Manaste (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j ai 3 heures complémentaire le calcul se fait comment je prend mon taux brut x 3h = ? Que je rajoute dans ma mensualisation  et les 5 heures d heures supplémentaires majoré de 10% fcomment fait on le calcul et le total on le rajoute dans la mensu aussi svp merci


----------



## assmatzam (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Les heures complémentaires sont au tarif brut de l'heure normale mais x par 0,8943 pour avoir le net

Les heures supplémentaires 
Par exemple 5,00€ brut heures normales cela te fait 5,50€ brut l'heure majorée x 0,8943= 4,91865€ net


----------



## violetta (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
A ce sujet : ce mois-ci, je vais avoir des heures complémentaires et supplémentaires, ce qui est rare.
Je sais que le taux de conversion n'est pas le même pour ces heures- là.
Je donne chaque fin de mois une fiche récapitulative à mes employeurs.
Je mentionne donc 10 heures complémentaires et supplémentaires  et c'est pajemploi qui fait le calcul, c'est bien cela?
Car si je fais le calcul moi-même et que je donne au parent mon net avec heures normales + heures complémentaires, mon bulletin de salaire pajemploi sera faux.
Ai-je bien tout compris ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Oui tu les calcule avec 0,7812 et pajemploi calculera le montant de l'exonération


----------



## Couleurcafe (21 Juillet 2022)

BONJOUR. 0U PEUT-ON TROUVER LA PREUVE DU CHANGEMENT DE TAUX DE CONVERSION POUR LES HEURES sup majorées   pour faire valoir ce que de droit pour les PARENTS ?????? CAR MOI J4AI UN CONTRAT AVEC DES HEURES SUP MAJOREES DU COUP IL FAUT LE CORRIGER AVEC LE NOUVEAU TAUX!!!!!


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Alors les cotisations sur la prévoyance ont baissé
De 1,12% elle passe à 1,04%

L'exonération sur les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires est de 11,31%

Pour passer du brut au net sur les heures normales
Jusqu'à juin
0,7804
A partir de juillet
0,7812

La différence c'est
1,12% - 1,04% = 0,08% = 0,0008
0,7804 + 0,0008 = 0,7812

Sur les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires
11,31% = 0,1131
Donc
0,7812 + 0,1131 = 0,8943


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Les parents doivent se renseigner d'eux mêmes

Une petite recherche sur internet suffit à trouver l'information

Tu n'as pas à leur apporter la preuve ce sont eyx les employeurs donc c'est à eux de chercher
Ils doivent appliquer les bons taux de conversion


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Voici


----------



## Couleurcafe (22 Juillet 2022)

OK MERCI LES FILLES  on est bien d"accord qu'il faut revoir tous les contrats pour juillet: refaire la mensu avec le nouveau taux,,,,


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui c'est une obligation


----------

